# Lamb Breast - 2 ways



## dingo007 (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi all,

Lamb Breast was on special last week so I picked up a few packs.  Normally i make lamb bacon, merquez sausage or braise them. But was keen to smoke one as an experiment. So i decided to do one breast as traditional Ribs and the other I planned on a Moroccan Stuffed Breast. Which turned out to be a bit of a mission...

I started by boning one half, scoring the fat back and bringing for 24hr













IMG_0047.JPG



__ dingo007
__ Feb 24, 2014






The next day, i rinsed and soaked the breasts in fresh water. Made up the Moroccan stuffing mix. Rubbed the Rib breast down with Bilbo's rub and stuffed and tied the Moroccan Stuffed breast. Stuffing is a mixture of Couscous, Moroccan Seasoning, Apricots and Raisins.

And into the smoker...













IMG_0060.JPG



__ dingo007
__ Feb 24, 2014






Smoked at 225F over Hickory for 5hrs......till IT of 175F













IMG_0061.JPG



__ dingo007
__ Feb 24, 2014


















IMG_0064.JPG



__ dingo007
__ Feb 24, 2014






Served with Potato Gratin and Grilled Zuchinni













IMG_0065.JPG



__ dingo007
__ Feb 24, 2014






All in all a very tasty meal. My main concern was the lamb being tough, but it was very tender. Pulled off the bone nicely. The Moroccan stuffed breast was exceptional...the sweet stuffing really worked with the lamb.

I'll make this again...although the way I felt my arteries hardening up it might be a while.


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 24, 2014)

My God, that all looks fantastic!!! Great job!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Feb 24, 2014)

Love your work! Much underused cut because people get scared of the fat. Big respect for boning out that breast,it can be a bit fiddly .

I have had a version in Greek restaurants cooked low & slow until the meat falls of the rib. 

That layer of fat & what we used to call "the shine" when it goes crisp is just heaven. May have to have a Lipitor for desert but its worth it.


----------



## dingo007 (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks guys....it was a fun Sunday project. I've mostly been a cold smoker so this "low & slow" smoking concept is a fun new adventure.


----------

